# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Pacman rectal prolapse help!

## mintyfresh

Hi,

I was wondering why my new Pacman frog was acting sluggish, and then I saw what appears to be rectal prolapse (I've read about it). I have zero experience treating anything like this and I am extremely worried. Can anyone help?

----------


## mintyfresh

*Update* after about a half hour of waiting he is in his water dish, and I don't see anything coming out of him. In his burrow/hole thing he dug I see what appears to be a long poop...is he okay? Is he impacted? I'm hoping and praying he is fine but I don't know  :Frown:

----------


## DeeDub

There's another thread on here about the same thing not long ago. Griff will comment shortly I'm sure.  Basically he pushed that big turd out and his rectum or whatever came out with it.  He's not going to be impacted as of now because the turd is out.  He may have been.  I beleave a warm soak (around 80 degrees) with a few drops of honey will get it to retract.

----------


## Maharg

Im going to formally request that we no longer refer to an 80 degree soak as a "warm soak" 
Its too confusing unless you are keeping your tank under the optimal temperature of 80 to 82 degrees. Lets refer to it as a "warm 85 degree soak", or if you are worried this will somehow shock your frogs system lets refer it to "replacing your water with water thats the exact same temperature as it already is and soak the frog in that. aka a pointless exercise unless the water was due for a change anyway" 

Or 

"A slightly cool soak" 

 :Smile:

----------


## Lija

> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering why my new Pacman frog was acting sluggish, and then I saw what appears to be rectal prolapse (I've read about it). I have zero experience treating anything like this and I am extremely worried. Can anyone help?


 what are you feeding him? would you answer to questionnaire in a sticky thread so we can see why that happened and help to avoid it in a future.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Hi Austin,

Prolapses are never fun. Prepare a bath of Luke warm de-chlorinated water with 3-4 drops of honey  dissolved in the bath. Soak for 20 minutes or until swelling recedes.  You can use a dampened Q-tip to gently place the prolapse back in when swelling  has receded. Hold your finger against the vent for a few minutes after to help keep the intestine in. If the prolapse is severe or if the intestine tears at all then your frog will definitely need a herp vet. Keep a close eye on him/her for the next week or two particularly. He/she will be at risk for another prolapse if the swelling doesn't go down. Watch for any bloody stool or changes in behavior.

Prolapses are most commonly caused by parasites, but they can also be the result of other things such as impaction or infection. You should have the stool sample run to test. Finding out what caused this prolapse will help prevent it from happening. I hope your little one feels better soon. Please keep us posted.

----------


## mintyfresh

Hey guys, thanks for all the responses. I was completely freaking out because I have never dealt with something like this before, but it appears to have been settled  :Smile: 
After 30 minutes of research and anxious waiting, I returned to the tank to find my Pacman (whose name is Newt Gingrich) sitting in his water bowl, and I didn't see a prolapse at all. He appeared just fine. I think I confused the extremely long turd with a prolapse (I was expecting the absolute worst).
I do believe, however, that he was impacted. He hadn't been eating for a while and I had never seen him defecate or even move from his chosen burrow. I looked at him this morning and saw he had chosen a new spot, something I have never seen him do!!
It appears the matter is settled, but I will keep a close eye on him the next few days. Again, thanks to all who responded. I really feel like I'm not alone now!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Im going to formally request that we no longer refer to an 80 degree soak as a "warm soak" 
> Its too confusing unless you are keeping your tank under the optimal temperature of 80 to 82 degrees. Lets refer to it as a "warm 85 degree soak", or if you are worried this will somehow shock your frogs system lets refer it to "replacing your water with water thats the exact same temperature as it already is and soak the frog in that. aka a pointless exercise unless the water was due for a change anyway" 
> 
> Or 
> 
> "A slightly cool soak"



80° is warm. Leave it at that. Luke warm is slightly warm to the touch. These baths are to be performed using luke warm to warm water. 

That being said, this comment in no way helps the OP with their issue. These terms of "luke warm" or "warm" are pretty clear. 78° to 80°. I do not understand why this is such an issue for you. Their climate is warm in their enclosures therefore an 80° soak in which matches their climate needs is also WARM. I don't understand why this is even being stated here.

The purpose of the bath isn't to warm the frog, but to keep them at an acceptable body temp to reduce stress in the frog. Sure their body's digestive tract works by heat, but there is no reason to raise the frog's body temp to 85° just for a soak if the frog's temp isn't that high already.

----------


## DVirginiana

> He appeared just fine. I think I confused the extremely long turd with a prolapse (I was expecting the absolute worst).
> I do believe, however, that he was impacted. He hadn't been eating for a while and I had never seen him defecate or even move from his chosen burrow. I looked at him this morning and saw he had chosen a new spot, something I have never seen him do!!


A prolapse will be a different color than the poo.  If you see anything pink or red, that's a prolapse.  Brown is just poo.  It would be good to feed nightcrawlers for a while if he'll take them; they digest more quickly than other foods and are better for avoiding impaction.

btw, your frog's name is hilarious.

----------


## DeeDub

Awesome frog name!  Lol.

Glad to hear he's good.  I can't express how well tong feeding works to monitor what your frog is eating and if he's eating.  That said, if he doesnt eat there's a good chance somethings up.  I thought I had an impaction situation a couple weeks ago and the honey baths got my frog to defecat (she might have either way on her own), but since then have changed how I deal with my Pacman.  Rhino( my frog) also will sit for weeks and not move from her burrow.  Every evening, I scoop her up and place her in her water dish just after I feed her.  When I turn lights in in the morning there is usually feces in the water.

If Newt doesn't move for a few days, place him in his water dish.  Less stressful than soaking outside the enclosure.

Good luck.  Keep us posted.

----------


## mamameg

Hello! I have a local pet store that has a pacman frog that has had prolapse twice. They have taken it to the vet both times to have him treated, and are now feeding him with tongs. They are trying to give him a good home and are asking me to take him (I have taken in lizards from there). I have never dealt with something like this before- nor do I have experience with pacmans, but have been reading up on them. What are the chances it will happen again? They say that it's caused from the bedding they used (coconut husks and such) and now have him on green carpet which doesn't seem like it would have even moisture. What can be done? Should I take him? Thanks in advance!

----------


## Terry

A good soaking in pedialyte is an excellent treatment for prolapse.

----------

